# What are my Snails leaving behind!?



## veedaub (Jun 24, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what these are?! I keep finding them all over the tank.

Since I've moved the snails over to the new tank two more appeared so I took a picture.

(The little slime trail looking thing with all the little circles/ball things inside)









-Ben


----------



## lamiskool (Jun 17, 2011)

preeeeeetty sure those are snail eggs ^_^ as long as your fish dont eat it youll have many baby snails soon!


----------



## veedaub (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you, lets hope for the best 

-Ben


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

you are gonna be overrun with snails soon.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They aren't from your apple snail, do you have other snails in there? Apple snails lay their eggs above the water line.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Snail eggs. Like Susan said, not Apple snail. Do you have Rams horn, pond or Malaysian trumpet snails? (They can over run the tank it you're not careful.)


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

MTS are live bearers, they do not lay eggs.

They look like classic pond snail eggs to me.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

yep look like bladder snail eggs to me.get them out or you will be covered,lol.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> MTS are live bearers, they do not lay eggs.
> 
> They look like classic pond snail eggs to me.


Ah, good to know! (I was right, you DO learn something new everyday!) Seriously, the last 3 or 4 days on this site I have learned something new, lol.


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

i have a bunch of those that dissapear sometimes

right now i have maybe aroudn 6-10 snails and i seen about 5 patches of those eggs but i never see them hatch 

do the fish eat them?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah, some fish will eat them. You're lucky! If they all hatched you'd be over run with snails.


----------

